# Sticky  Looking for work in PORTUGAL - Work Wanted & Job Offers



## siobhanwf

*This thread is for you to post when you are looking for work, or can offer employment*.
All further contact or offers of work must be by Private Message (PM) ONLY - *no personal details must be included in the posts*. Information should be kept brief - further details can be discussed by PM. 
The poster therefore needs to be an active member with more than 5 posts to activate the PM facility.

*This is not a place for companies to advertise their services, it is for individuals to offer themselves to companies, and for postions to be offered by small comapnies & individuals*. 
Only actual existing postions may be posted, this is not a place for employment agencies to tout for staff or business.

If any companies are found to be abusing this facility, the usual forum rules regarding advertising will be applied.

All posts must be the in following format only - anything outside of this format will be deleted:

NAME:
OCCUPATION:
EXPERIENCE:
AVAILABILTY:
LOCATION:



*for example:*

Name: Siobhanwf
*Occupation*: waitress or bar work, childminding
*Experience*: qualified to NVQ in catering & 3 years experience, references available
*Availability*:immediately, 7 days a week
*Location*:Silver Coast but can travel

for jobs offered

POSITION:
COMPANY NAME:
LOCATION:
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED:
WHEN AVAILABLE:
GUIDE SALARY:





Just to reiterate - *this is NOT a discussion thread*

OH AND - I'm not actually looking for work


----------



## columatft

Job available for Summer 2012 in Algarve area

POSITION: Holiday company host
COMPANY NAME: Friendship Travel
LOCATION:Olhos d'Agua / Albuferia
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: Customer service skills, experience in Tourism
WHEN AVAILABLE: 3 week April, 4 weeks from end of May and 5 weeks from end of August. 
GUIDE SALARY: Roughly £175 STG plus meals, accomm and comission.

We are a small tour operator based in N.Ireland, looking for a part time host to look after small groups of single clients between age ofn 40 - 70, in Portugal. You will be working alone, so experience is essential. PM for further details. 












siobhanwf said:


> *This thread is for you to post when you are looking for work, or can offer employment*.
> All further contact or offers of work must be by Private Message (PM) ONLY - *no personal details must be included in the posts*. Information should be kept brief - further details can be discussed by PM.
> The poster therefore needs to be an active member with more than 5 posts to activate the PM facility.
> 
> *This is not a place for companies to advertise their services, it is for individuals to offer themselves to companies, and for postions to be offered by small comapnies & individuals*.
> Only actual existing postions may be posted, this is not a place for employment agencies to tout for staff or business.
> 
> If any companies are found to be abusing this facility, the usual forum rules regarding advertising will be applied.
> 
> All posts must be the in following format only - anything outside of this format will be deleted:
> 
> NAME:
> OCCUPATION:
> EXPERIENCE:
> AVAILABILTY:
> LOCATION:
> 
> 
> 
> *for example:*
> 
> Name: Siobhanwf
> *Occupation*: waitress or bar work, childminding
> *Experience*: qualified to NVQ in catering & 3 years experience, references available
> *Availability*:immediately, 7 days a week
> *Location*:Silver Coast but can travel
> 
> for jobs offered
> 
> POSITION:
> COMPANY NAME:
> LOCATION:
> EXPERIENCE REQUIRED:
> WHEN AVAILABLE:
> GUIDE SALARY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate - *this is NOT a discussion thread*
> 
> OH AND - I'm not actually looking for work


----------



## Indochef

Job Wanted

*NAME* :Indo chef
*OCCUPATION* : Indian cuisine chef
*EXPERIENCE* : 12 Years in culinary & Hospiatlity Industry
*AVAILABILTY* : Depends on requirements
*LOCATION* : Any region


----------



## adian31

POSITION:street sales rep
COMPANY NAMEestana
LOCATIONortimao
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED:some sales background
WHEN AVAILABLE:1st april
GUIDE SALARY:commission based, bonuses,free meals


----------



## soraexplora

Looking for work in portugal!

Name: Sora Armstrong
Occupation: Architectural Draughts person
Experience: 2 1/2 years experience in the architectural industry good with cad programes and graphic design, Retail experience (2 years), customer service and marketing research experience (3years)
Availability:May 2012 looking for Part time work
Locationeniche but can travel!


----------



## Tim_S

Job Wanted

Hey everyone! I am moving to Lisbon within a month (joining my wife), and I'm looking for work!


NAME : Tim
OCCUPATION : teaching assignments (french/dutch/statistics/social sciences) - administrative jobs (no limitations)
EXPERIENCE : 7 years of research and teaching at Belgian University
AVAILABILTY : July
LOCATION : Lisboa/Caiscais/Sintra


----------



## b7fry

Am looking for work near Lagos

Name Jean
Occupation Qualifeid aerobic Instructor
Experience Teaching for 25ys all ages all classes
Location Lagos,Burgau area.


----------



## meganwosleger

NAME: Megan Wosleger

OCCUPATION: Babysitter/Au Pair/Child CareWaitressing/Bar Work/Anything!

EXPERIENCE: Registered Nurse with 3 years experience. 5plus years in child care. Degree in Psychology and Nursing.

AVAILABILTY: Starting August 2012

LOCATION: Lisbon, Portugal.


----------



## JOKERSTAR212

NAME: Mark Keane

OCCUPATION: Bartender/Manager/electrician/construction.

EXPERIENCE:10yrs Bar Trade/ 4yrs Electrician, Construction.

AVAILABILITY:Immediate

LOCATION: Algarve/Silver Coast


----------



## meganwosleger

*Registered nurse seeks babysittiing/care giving employment.*

Megan Wosleger
25 years old
Registered nurse seeks employment. Looking for any kind of care work in the Lisbon area. Can be in the fields of Nursing, Babysitting, Nanny, Elderly care giver, handicapped care giver.
Has experience in all areas of nursing/care giving including children and the handicapped.
High quality references can be provided.
Seeks employment starting at the end of august.
Location - lisbon and surronding area.
English speaking is preferable.
Please feel free to comtact me with any questions.

Megan


----------



## 178299

*Looking for work*

NAME: Darren
OCCUPATION: willing to work anywhere, love it to be a golf course
EXPERIENCE: Call centre manager, avid golfer/other sports, high school education
AVAILABILTY: anytime as of October
LOCATION: Faro, Portugal


----------



## dreamer17

NAME: Anna
OCCUPATION: willing to work anywhere, love it to work in a hostel/pastelaria, museum, in a garden
EXPERIENCE: teacher, travel guide, work in a farm, civil engineer 
AVAILABILTY: from July to end of September
LOCATION: Porto


----------



## jmaker

Name: Nelson
Occupation: white van man/removals/courier services
Experience: 3 years experience, references available
Availability:immediately, 7 days a week
Location:Lisbon, Santarem, Ribatejo


----------



## sherry09

NAME: Sherry09
OCCUPATION: Cleaner of villas, apartments, resorts
EXPERIENCE: High standard, key holding, laundry, good references
AVAILABILITY: Immediately, 7 days a week
LOCATION: Anywhere between Faro - Portimao


----------



## locovida

Name: Locovida
Occupation: Nanny,childminder,cleaner,homecare elderly.
Experience: 15years childcare, 5yrs homecare, very good references,qualified teaching assistant.
Availability: from end may 2013
Location: Coimbra region


----------



## locovida

Name: Locovida 
Occupation: property management,key holder,cleaner,deliveries,removals,house clearance.
Experience: Ten years cleaning/house clearance, removals.
Availability: From end May 2013
Location: Coimbra region/surrounding areas.


----------



## miss jones

Name:Kayleigh & Daniel
Occupation: both have, management & tourism experience, qualified in various sports coaching, bat/hotel experience, previous seasonal work 
Experience: qualified in sports coaching, years of management experience, bar work, housekeeping, working with children, running an eco campsite this summer,
Availability:1st September - looking for full time/part time long contract
Location: Portugal


----------



## skercat

Sue Brincat
English speaking
Looking for work central Algarve
IT trainer / veterinary practice manager/bookkeeper/villa rep/ transfer rep
40 years admin experience


----------



## fitness68

*Wanting work in Algarve*

Looking for work in Algarve, Portugal!

Name: Mike
Occupation: Current Self Employed Personal Fitness Trainer
Experience: Qualified Personal Trainer/Fitness Instructor/Martial Arts Coach experience (10 years+), Retail sales and Management (5+ years), Office and Business Administration (10 years+)
Availability: Looking for full time, part time or contract work from 1st March 2014
Location: Prefer Portimao but anywhere in the Algarve

Moving from the UK to Algarve.


----------



## buyie

Hi I am currently in Saudi Arabia, I need help to find an ESL/EFL teaching job as I am hoping to join my husband there.

NAME:Buyiswa Mokhosi
OCCUPATION: English as a Second Language Instructor.
EXPERIENCE:4 years
AVAILABILTY:ASAP
LOCATION: Lisbon, Porgutal.


----------



## Economist

Name: David
Occupation: Economics, Econometrics, Finance, Data Analysis. [Looking for all categories of jobs including Hotel Jobs] 
Experience: Masters in Economics from Germany. Less than one year experience in consulting (recent). More than one year experience general labor jobs (old). 
Availability:immediately
Location: Anywhere in Portgaul [current: Rawalpindi Pakistan], will travel


----------



## kenitarford

Looking for work in Algarve.

Name: Kenita Swenson

Occupation: Caregiver, Babysitter, Waitress, Any.

Experience: 5plus years experience as Certified Nursing Assistant. Customer service and retail experience. CV and references available.

Availability: Immediately.

Location: Vilamoura/Quarteira and surrounding area.


----------



## Zakota

Kristin Germany
34 year old with a 4 month baby looking to relocate to Lisbon from the USA.
I am a macrobiotic chef and counselor and into anything health conscious-related.
I am also TEFL certified and teach u English in exchange for learning Portuguese as well.
Available:immediately

Thank you


----------



## Chili

Job Offer

POSITION: Cook
COMPANY NAME: Chili Express, Lda.
LOCATION: Porto, Parque Nascente shopping center
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: 2 years, Tex Mex a plus
WHEN AVAILABLE: now
GUIDE SALARY: above minimal + free food + bonus, contract and social security registration

POSITION: Kitchen worker
COMPANY NAME: Chili Express, Lda.
LOCATION: Porto, Parque Nascente shopping center
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: 1 years
WHEN AVAILABLE: now
GUIDE SALARY: above minimal + free food + bonus, contract and social security registration


----------



## Tans22

Looking for work in Portugal, I will be moving to Estoril and will be available to work from 8th Aug

Name: Tansir
Occupation: Waitering
Experience: 1 year working in a restaurant. Also worked in the restaurant bar.
Availability: Immediately, 7 days a week
Location: Estoril


----------



## Alexandra Chelariu

NAME: Alexandra Chelariu
OCCUPATION: Recruiter
EXPERIENCE: Currently working as a Recuiter for a company with the Headquarter in UK. Worked for Hewlett-Packard before as an Executive Assistant.
AVAILABILTY: Full availabilty
LOCATION: Portugal - preferably Lisabon.


----------



## Speago

*English speaking couple looking for work West Algarve*

English speaking couple looking for any type of work an West Algarve. Previous roles in the U.K were Postman & Financial advisor. Have worked and travelled all over the World and taken on jobs from farm work to retail manager to snowboard instructor. Willing to consider any work full or part time. Very honest, reliable & hardworking. Based in Aljezur but can travel. 


NAME: Mr & Mrs Speago
OCCUPATION: Previously Postal worker & Financial advisor
EXPERIENCE: Finance, Retail, Hospitality, Cleaning, Farm work, Gardening, Painting, Customer service, telesales, Factory work. 
AVAILABILTY: A.S.A.P, 7 days.
LOCATION: Aljezur.

Thank You
Speago


----------



## kingleonidas

Hello everyone, potentially seeking a job in Southern Europe depending on job opportunities!

Sorry there was no place to state it but I am English speaking living in London and would need to learn the language.

NAME:Rob Sherali
OCCUPATION: IT Technical Manager
EXPERIENCE: 20 years of IT Experience, technical and business interfacing
AVAILABILTY: Not working at present so soon!
LOCATION: Open to negotiation based on roles available


----------



## GreenBard

*Writer and blogger seeks work*

Name: Steve Andrews - Google my Wikipedia entry
Occupation: writing, blogging, guided nature walks, teaching English, general work, gardening.
Experience: published author, former columnist in Tenerife for the Tenerife Weekly, Tenerife Sun and Living Tenerife, contributor to many other publications, have a BA degree in Journalism, Film and Broadcast, worked teaching English in Tenerife, references available
Availability: immediately, 7 days a week
Location: any areas considered


----------



## kingleonidas

*Seeking Opportunities in Southern*

NAME: Rob Sherali
OCCUPATION: Technical Delivery Manager, Scrum Master, Technical PM, Development and Support Manager, other PM Delivery Jobs
EXPERIENCE: 15-20 Years in IT from Developer to Dev/Support Manager
AVAILABILITY: Relocation immediate subject to negotiation
LOCATION: Lisbon


----------



## mminna

NAME: Minna
OCCUPATION: Waitress, barista, bartender, baby-sitter, au pair, pet sitter, dog shelter worker and also open to try something new.
EXPERIENCE: A waitress, barista, bartender, baby-sitter and an assistant chef in Estonia and England. 
AVAILABILTY: Part-time, immediate (April-... 2016)
LOCATION: Sesimbra


----------



## Bharat2426

Name: Bharatkumar 

Occupation: sushi chef, sushiman 

Experience: 3 years experience in uk sushi restaurant,references available 

Availability: 15 May 2016 , 7 days a week 

Location: liabon Portugal


----------



## cricketmanpeter

*Looking for work garden maintenance & clearance*

Garden clearing and maintenance 

Matthew Armistead

Trying to find work Tomar Area 

Own petrol driven equipment

Offer honesty, reliability and punctuality.


----------



## copernicus

NAME:Jp 
OCCUPATION: IT technical Support
EXPERIENCE:10+
AVAILABILTY: November 1st 2016
LOCATION: Lisbon


----------



## philiandanna

*Part time work please in Lagos Portugal*

We are a husband and wife living in Lagos . We are wishing to take part time work in the Lagos area / Luz and we are able to offer the following experience ,

Dog walking / house sitting . House maintenance (either Phil or Anna )

Personal protection / chauffeur / PA (Phil )

NVQ level 3 body masseur (Phil )

We have many other skills and having raised two handsome strapping boys and yet only in our fifties we are energetic enough to consider any offers ! 

We are furiously trying to get grips with the Portuguese language but if fluency was essential we are not ready for that just yet !! Please feel free to pm us or I can provide a mobile number if needed many thanks 


Phil & Anna x


----------



## shabbirmnj

*Job needed*

NAME: Shabbir Manji

OCCUPATION: Night Auditor in hotel

EXPERIENCE: 5yr expierence

AVAILABILTY: Jan 9th 2017 (Urgent)

LOCATION: Lisbon, Portugal.


----------



## Fiddly Fiona

Name:
Occupation:
Experience:
Availabilty:
Location:


----------



## Fiddly Fiona

*Work wanted*

NAME: Mack McGinley
OCCUPATION: Heating Engineer/Plumber
EXPERIENCE: 25 years
AVAILABILTY: Moving to Tabua September/October
LOCATION: Tabua


----------



## rajtar

Name: Krzysztof Rajtar
Occupation: Personal trainer, Group instructor, 15 years of training and customer service experience
Speciality: Weight training, strength, weight loss, nutrition, motivation.
Location: Castro Daire, Viseu. Willing to relocate if necessary.
Availability: Immediate


----------



## pet-and-housesitter

*Petsitter and housesitter available in Portugal, Algarve or other regions*

OCCUPATION:
I'm a woman over 30, I work online and I'm offering to petsit and housesit in your house in Portugal (or other country, to be discussed) when you need or want to go travelling either for vacations, work, or others.

EXPERIENCE:
I have done several housesits with petsitting involved, and have more than 20 references available from previous hosts, of petsits including cats and dogs, you can validate them because they were posted online by them, on petsitting / housesitting websites.

You can go travelling knowing that your lovely furry friend(s) stay happy, healthy and loved, with huge advantages when compared to the stress and costs of having to leave them in a kennel or pet hotel:
- they stay at their own home, relaxed in their own environment,
- with a Human all for themselves!
- and overnight company every day (also keeping your house safe and lived in, so you can travel relaxed)

AVAILABILTY:
From 14th april 2020 forward.
I mostly look for petsits / housesits longer than 3 weeks, the longer the better (but shorter ones might end up working too if I'm close so please get in touch)


LOCATION:
Portugal but can travel

Looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Sloger

*NAME: *Adar
*OCCUPATION:* Portuguese Language Tutor, Conversation Only. (Native speaking from Portugal)
*EXPERIENCE:* No tutoring experience necessary. English not necessary. Have a creative and positive attitude.
*AVAILABILITY: *ASAP For 6 to 8-weeks, 5-days per week for 7-hours per-day.
*LOCATION:* Lisbon, (Santos) Portugal


----------



## Jose Cruz

NAME: Jose Cruz
OCCUPATION: Sales, Customer Success, Business Development, Consulting, Teaching
EXPERIENCE: 30+ years
AVAILABILTY: Flexible
LOCATION: Remote (will probably be residing in Ericeira in April 2023, currently in the US)


----------

